# Google Assistant w/ duplicate channels



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

If TIVO+ (Pluto) and Sling both have a channel Google Assitant goes to the TIVO+ station on Pluto with no DVR instead of the higher quality Sling stations with DVR. This is where the custom channels on TIVOs Stream Guide is critical.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Do you ask to watch whatever channel on Sling? Or just ask to watch the channel? 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

When requesting the channel on Sling Google assistant says it looked but the show is not playing or it can't be played right now.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Then I got nothin'. 90% of the time I manually navigate to where I want to go. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

I was hoping it would be good for my elderly parents but its so buggy I may get yelled at so I'm going to bestbuy and grabbing a google tv to see if the voice commands are better.


----------

